# New E-bike



## Nebulous (26 Jul 2016)

I've just bought an e-bike for my wife. Main use is on holiday. She has arthritis and copes okay on the flat, but struggles with hills. We are generally limited to towpaths, lakes and old railway lines, so this should open up our horizons a bit. 

Because of limited use I didn't want to go for a £2000 bike. I fancied the UCL- 30 because of the electric lights and more importantly the adjustable stem, to give an upright position and take the pressure off her wrists. 

Anyway Halfords 20% off and another 10% from British Cycling made the decision a lot easier. No payment made, so I hope the 10% goes through okay when we collect it.


----------



## steve50 (26 Jul 2016)

Looks the business, i hope she has many happy hours on it.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2016)

Looks nice. I hope you're wife has a lot of fun using it.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (27 Jul 2016)

Looks like excellent value for the price.
I am sure your wife will find it so much easier and make cycling a pleasure.
Does this one have twist grip as well as pdelec
I never use the pedlec mode i find it much easier just to twist and go as and when i need.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (27 Jul 2016)

Hope she enjoys many happy miles on it


----------



## Nebulous (28 Jul 2016)

DEFENDER01 said:


> Looks like excellent value for the price.
> I am sure your wife will find it so much easier and make cycling a pleasure.
> Does this one have twist grip as well as pdelec
> I never use the pedlec mode i find it much easier just to twist and go as and when i need.



I'm pretty sure it doesn't have a twist grip. Looking forward to it arriving it now and getting out for a trial.


----------



## Mrs M (28 Jul 2016)

Looks very smart.
Hope your wife enjoys it


----------



## DEFENDER01 (28 Jul 2016)

Nebulous said:


> I'm pretty sure it doesn't have a twist grip. Looking forward to it arriving it now and getting out for a trial.


Let us know how your Maiden Voyage goes.


----------



## AnneW (28 Jul 2016)

Looks great, Nebulous. I'm loving my e bike and I'm sure your wife will feel the same. 

Look forward to hearing how she gets on.


----------



## Nebulous (20 Aug 2016)

Well - we've got it, only had a couple of short rides so far, but hope to get out for a longer ride today. The payment has tracked on Quidco, so expecting to get another £25 off. We've also got this. Going away for 3 weeks to Spain and France at the end of September with dog, so hope to get quite a few miles in then.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (20 Aug 2016)

Nebulous said:


> Well - we've got it, only had a couple of short rides so far, but hope to get out for a longer ride today. The payment has tracked on Quidco, so expecting to get another £25 off. We've also got this. Going away for 3 weeks to Spain and France at the end of September with dog, so hope to get quite a few miles in then.


Like the pet dog trailer.


----------



## Nebulous (20 Aug 2016)

DEFENDER01 said:


> Like the pet dog trailer.



Did 16 miles today. Six with him in the trailer going to and from the old railway line and then 10 slow miles with him trotting alongside. He still needs to learn how to behave alongside the bike, but he isn't too bad.


----------



## keithmac (20 Aug 2016)

Looks a nice usable bike!, Halfords seem to be stocking a fair few ebikes now!.


----------



## r04DiE (20 Aug 2016)

Very pleased for you all and I wish you all many happy miles


----------



## Anna Scott (8 Jan 2017)

It's a great gift! I'm also very pleased for you! Enjoy!


----------

